# Scott Trail MTB Cross Schuhe INKL. SPD Cleats Gr. 46



## clam (12. Mai 2009)

Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=170330407379


----------

